# Silver & Matte Black: Audi RS 5 Photo Set on AutoGespot



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Matte black is most certainly an established trend on the automotive scene. The real stuff, i.e. vinyl, may not be the easiest to maintain over time but it's seemingly everywhere and our latest find of an example is on Audi's new RS 5 coupe. Complete with the sliver optic chin, grille and other brightwork, this is one of the hottest RS 5s we've seen.

Check out more shots on AutoGespot.

* Full Story *


----------

